# Where the hell do I start!!!



## rebeldragon951 (Jun 13, 2005)

Where do I start if I wanted to learn about MMA and are there anyschool around fresno, california!?


----------



## NotQuiteDead (Jun 17, 2005)

Try asking on the forum on wec.tv, it's a big mma event in CA. I'm sure someone on there can help you out.

 You might try this place:
http://www.smartpages.com/home/pacificmar18345130


----------



## Shogun (Jun 18, 2005)

If you just want to learn the style, just find a school and train. a competitive BJJ school or kickboxing school with a grappling program would be a start. as for competing, i'd get a few years minimum, and have a lot of sparring time to get adjusted to the rigors of full contact fighting. its hard to get used to the energy so you should do it for a couple years(at least) before competition.


----------



## Drac (Jun 19, 2005)

Pick up the Yellow Pages and make a few calls..


----------



## RSJ (Jun 22, 2005)

If you can't find MMA and even if you do, look into freestyle and Greco-Roman wrestling clubs. A solid wrestling base will benefit you tremendously. It'll teach you balance, depth perception and the ability to feel out your opponent's intentions. Also, wrestling clubs are fairly inexpensive (you buy what you want/need and pay for a few reg. fees and such) and you learn a variety of no-gi takedowns.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 22, 2005)

I can't help but think fighting a few amateur boxing matches will do anything but help.  MMA gloves hurt a lot more, got to learn to take a hit before you can even think about entering.

 So If there are no MMA clubs, join a boxing gym for the time being.  Keep looking, you'll probably be able to find a wrestling club or a BJJ club to add to that.

 Eventually you will either have to find a mma gym, or at a bare minimum a group of like minded, trained, fighters to start mixing it up on your own with, and do some traveling as often as possible to a MMA gym or bring in a coach every now and then.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, boxing is a great start while you wait to find actual MMA. Adding some type of grappling--judo, wrestling, etc.--would be that much better.

In other words, mix 'em yourself!


----------



## NotQuiteDead (Jun 22, 2005)

That school I posted a link to teaches muay thai and bjj, someone recommended it on a mma forum. I think he said they teach boxing and no-gi grappling, too.


----------

